# What Happened to Brad T.???



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey, does anyone know what happened to Brad T.?

I talked to someone who used to know him and the last thing he heard was that Brad quit coyote hunting after crippling a bunch last winter. He just couldn't handle wounding animals and gave it up.

He said the next time he saw him after that he had a PETA shirt on?

Is there any truth to this?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Who's Brad T?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

He's the moderator of this forum. He also USED to be one of the most feared coyote hunters to ever enter a tournament in ND. Brad used to go tourney to tourney and win them all. He had piles of yote furs he killed so many.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> He's the moderator of this forum. He also USED to be one of the most feared coyote hunters to ever enter a tournament in ND. Brad used to go tourney to tourney and win them all. He had piles of yote furs he killed so many.


 He's probably has women problems. I've seen many ruin a guys coyote hunting. :roll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad is busy this summer farming and so he hasn't had a whole lot of time lately to make many posts. When he isn't working you can be sure that he is driving the backroads on zero sleep, with a dip in his lip, locating all of our coyote packs so when fur season rolls around he is the one doing all of the skinning! That is...if that .204 stays on...right Brad?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Ahhh, what a relief! It's good to hear the legend of Brad T continues! I knew that other stuff had to be a rumor and not the truth. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Last time I saw him he was wearing a Prairie Ghost hat and walking up to my door with a rifle. Must be rumors... :lol:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

GLAD HE IS STILL KICKING. but i hope he doesn't hit the tourneys in kansas... i don't want to lose before i even make the travel arrangements... lol.

HURRY BACK BRAD T!

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would expect a little more respect from someone that is the president of the Delta waterfowl chapter but then again he is a waterfowl hunter and this kind of behavior is what i have grown to expect from Delta


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Brad T. The man of 1000 excuses related to equipment. Equipment that others can use to kill with great frequency.

Before any of Brad's defenders come out of the woodwork, understand I would and have said this right to Brad's face, as I know him fairly well. Much of this is due to HIS opinion that Leupold scopes aren't very good, or at least not good enough for him.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Horsager: I have never made excuses about my equipment the two times I have had problems with scopes was due to me being hard on equipment plain and simple coyote hunting in the manner i do it is VERY hard on equipment. My statement to you when we discussed this matter was that i was a little concerned with my scope getting bumped off and after hunting with some guys that do this for a living and bringing up the topic at Nationals i heard a lot of the guys that are as tough on the equipment as i am bring up another brand of scopes. I have not switched scopes however i have had to switch guns by the recommendation of my gun smith that we both know very well. I believe calling me the man of 1000 excuses might be a little uncalled for after i told you to your face that i blamed myself for the equipment failure. I know that you are a die hard no other option Leupold man and always will be but I think it is a little closed minded to critizise someone just for looking into another option for a scope.

Just my two cents on the matter


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Didn't think you'd take the post quite so serious, you must be short on sleep.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey if you guys want to keep arguing about scopes just mail me your two scopes and use iron sights!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Might as well ask me to mail you my dog.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody have a dog they could mail to me?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't worry horsager it's all in good fun we will discuss more about it over a jack at Jim's this winter and yes sleep is hard to come by right now 

fallguy you send me a check or $450.00 and you will have a scope coming in the mail.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ouch you spent more on your scope than my gun cost!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Brad.T said:


> I would expect a little more respect from someone that is the president of the Delta waterfowl chapter but then again he is a waterfowl hunter and this kind of behavior is what i have grown to expect from Delta


Brad, I was just flocking with you a little! You know I love you buddy. Congrats on the new son BTW. I'm going to give coyote hunting a whirl this winter and I was hoping you could give me a few tips.

Oh, I read your article in the Streiff's publication and thought it was top notch!

Brad, you know I have the utmost respect for you, I just thought I'd josh you a little bit. No offense intended. Cheers buddy. :beer:


----------

